# sativa done yet?



## loolagigi (Dec 28, 2009)

been flowering for 10 weeks. i do see a few white pistils, but most are red and curled. the trichs are clear/cloudy with some amber. i started flushing the other day because it looked nute burned to me. how much longer, and should i hit it with more fert?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2009)

IME with the  sativa 11+ weeks til harvest you are in the home strech now, just keep watching the triches.


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 28, 2009)

wondering if i should fert?


----------



## 420benny (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldn't feed them again. They already look nute burned. What and how much do you feed? How often?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 28, 2009)

if you smoke like a champ your going to need 2-3 weeks more my advice buy some indica strain seeds


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 28, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> if you smoke like a champ your going to need 2-3 weeks more my advice buy some indica strain seeds


its bagseed. i dont mind sativa.  and why if i smoke like a champ 2-3 more weeks?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 29, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> its bagseed. i dont mind sativa. and why if i smoke like a champ 2-3 more weeks?


 

maybie it was me and my rookie years but i swear in the 13-15 weeks i let my sativas go they only had 13-20 % ambered thc if you were to spend 30 bucks get something by nirvana in that same time you'll have something that leaves you crippled


----------



## zipflip (Dec 29, 2009)

:yeahthat: i learned this the hard way on mine as well. i said to heck wit it and whacked her at 13 an half weeks tonite.
  i started final flush with florakleen 2 an half weeks ago and realized as she progressed she was progressing alot slower than my indi strain i got. i figured i'd watch for hairs startin to trun amber then i proceed with flushing and assumin the same for my sativa, i ended up starvin her a bit too soon and she lost every single fan leaf and was already proceeding to die back the leaves in the buds makin them all green brown and yellow and also sparkly from the trichs tho. lol
  but if its a sativa grown form seed from, say a bag of shwag then odds are your dealing with somethin tahts gonna take 14 weeks or better.  JMO
  next time i'll know not to choke her noose so early on :aok:


----------



## Mutt (Dec 29, 2009)

Sativa is a different kind of growing  as you can tell by the nutrient issues.
From the looks of it its gonna be a bit longer. the nute burn may have slowed the flowering down. I would flush her and wait a bit. But she don't look ready to me.
problem with sativas is if you chop em early..you missed out on so much. Maturiy is even more critical IMO with sativas than with indicas...but the high from a sativa is worth the wait...wether 12weeks or 18 weeks its worth the wait 
The window of harvest is longer as well..which makes it more forgiving.


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 30, 2009)

man getting bashed on rollitup. noobs telling me to kill the plant. i cant stand that site. im ganna continue to flush for 2 weeks or so, then chop.  thanks


----------



## 420benny (Dec 30, 2009)

There is way too much rudeness on rollitup. I don't know where that comes from? Maybe all the banned peeps go there? lmao. Did you run across mgfcom? I could use a good laugh today.


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 30, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> There is way too much rudeness on rollitup. I don't know where that comes from? Maybe all the banned peeps go there? lmao. Did you run across mgfcom? I could use a good laugh today.


mgf? whats that? heres after a trim, people on there said there was no bud on it, and to throw it away. ***?  i see alot of new white pistils so i i added nutes ganna leach next week.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 31, 2009)

mgfcom threads should be required reading for all members :rofl:

Is Aplasia over there recruiting bioengineers?


----------



## loolagigi (Dec 31, 2009)

over my head dude, happy new year everyone


----------



## Mutt (Dec 31, 2009)

those were two very "curious" members that no longer are here


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 31, 2009)

That plant looks very very much like mine did Loola.
I had to cut mine early because light problems.
I still get buzz from it.
And I am getting ready for new tent.
Green Mojo to ya!!!

Gb


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 1, 2010)

now honestly, have we not all at one time or another had a plant that looked like that  . tucked behind a more important one, a little behind and nute burnt from (i would say) not enough light and air to use them up.  imo (take from it what you like/need) i would grow it  with a mild solution (20-30%) until the trichs hit the point that you are happy with and then enjoy . i might add that i have grown plants that looked like that before (and worse ) but would not ever think of throwing them out with trichs present. if i am unsatisfied with the plant overall it goes into the hashbag/vaporiser container. enough stoned rambling from me. do enjoy her one way or another. happy growing.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 1, 2010)

ok. here she is. lol...i think she is a magnificient girl bro...i would have left all that stuff you cut off on her, but your still good, no harm, no foul...for a squat sat, she is doing quite well actually...

when you go away from this grow loolagigi, you will be better off with the knowledge you've gained just from this one plant. just this one little grow, has gained you immense knowledge to be able to help the next person that hits thier head on the same wall you have...

sit down now, and lets have a smoke togeather brother...most would have chopped her through impatience long ago, (as we seen from the nay-sayers), wonder what they are smoking, and if any of those people really truly know a thing about the grow at all...

your in the final stretch friend...start your flush soon...i see you have made this decision on your own, good for you...don't ever chop if theres any doubt in your mind, show lots of pics, and show 'em to lots of folks, but in the final say, it is always your decision on what to do...you have made the right one here by not chopping...

now is the time to laugh at the jerks. your in the home stretch now. you will smoke excellent sativa. great way to bring in the new year bro...

whats the trichs say now? always stay with the trichs loolagigi, no matter what anyone says, always go back to the trichs, no matter what the plant looks like. remember this always...

trichs don't lie!!!

good luck, and happy smoking friend...


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks guys. i woke up this afternoon...hang over....and checked her out. there is a lot of new white pistils emerging. glas i added nutes now. the trichs are clear to cloudy. i think she has at least 2 more weeks.  once i see the pistils have stopped emerging and she fattens up more, i will discontinue ferts and finally flush. i am going to be patient and wait for trichs to turn mostly amber. never had a sativa before. i wonder what shell smoke like.  and even better, what the buzz will be like. 
ill post pics in a few days of trichs and pistils. she looks happy to me. happier then she was cramed against the wall.  happy new year, and thanks for all the kind words. wish i could share some with you all. loola   btw, where the hell is dirtyolsouth?  missin him.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a great idea. When it is time to chop her, cut the buds off the plant while leaving the whole stalk alone. Leave some fan leaves if there's any left. Dry and trim up the buds and put them in a cool jar. Take a pic of the bare stalked girl and the jar. Now, post on RIU that they were all right about your plant not having any buds. insert that pic. Thank them for their good advice and then say, oh by the way, this is what came off her. end of story


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 2, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> I have a great idea. When it is time to chop her, cut the buds off the plant while leaving the whole stalk alone. Leave some fan leaves if there's any left. Dry and trim up the buds and put them in a cool jar. Take a pic of the bare stalked girl and the jar. Now, post on RIU that they were all right about your plant not having any buds. insert that pic. Thank them for their good advice and then say, oh by the way, this is what came off her. end of story


lol, for sure. i am going to reveg her i think after i chop the buds off. i like the sative, seems like a "special" plant.


----------



## zipflip (Jan 2, 2010)

> i like the sative, seems like a "special" plant.


 :yeahthat: i totally agree loola.
 and aftre growin mine out once and reveggin and flowering out a second time and still not bein able to get her right the second time :hairpull:  ....i mean i give total props to all you strict sativa lovers/growers. :aok:
  good luck loola.
  :watchplant:
 i hope you have better luck with her is better on round two tan mine was wit mine.


----------

